# Outcast: Second Contact - Kommt eventuell eine Collector´s Edition ?



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2017)

*Outcast: Second Contact - Kommt eventuell eine Collector´s Edition ?*

Bevor ich wenn es soweit ist Outcast bei Steam bestelle wollte ich gern wissen, ob eventuell eine Collectors Edition von dem Spiel geplant ist. Dann würde ich mir die Retail-CE kaufen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (31. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bevor ich wenn es soweit ist Outcast bei Steam bestelle wollte ich gern wissen, ob eventuell eine Collectors Edition von dem Spiel geplant ist. Dann würde ich mir die Retail-CE kaufen.


Gibt es überhaupt schon ein genaues Datum für das Spiel? Hab gestern mal geschaut und nix dazu gefunden... Und 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2017)

14. 11. wird in Steam als Release genannt.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2017)

*Outcast: Second Contact - Kommt eventuell eine Collector´s Edition ?*

Eben. Der Release ist nah. Und es war damals eine CE angedacht.

Nur bislang hört man nichts mehr davon. Das Spiel hätte definitiv eine verdient.

Habe mir Outcast bislang 3x gekauft (Standard, DVD-Edition mit mehr Videosequenzen und die 1.1er. Second Sight wird auch Pflicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Der Release ist nah. Und es war damals eine CE angedacht.


Hab nur gehört, dass sie eine in "Erwägung" ziehen. Eine klare Zusage war das nicht. Gäbe es eine, wäre sie auch sicher schon irgendwo gelistet. Und ja, ich hätte da durchaus auch Interesse dran.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2017)

Angedacht ist nicht gleich geplant.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt schon ein genaues Datum für das Spiel? Hab gestern mal geschaut und nix dazu gefunden... Und
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Am 24.November: Outcast: Second Contact - Remake erscheint Ende November


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (31. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Am 24.November: Outcast: Second Contact - Remake erscheint Ende November


Das schenke ich mir zum Geburtstag am 30.11 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------

